
Tech Recruiting: How to Talk to Someone Who Doesn't Want to Talk to You - mattgodbolt
http://blog.humanpredictions.io/tech-recruiting-outreach-how-to-talk-to-someone-who-doesnt-want-to-talk-to-you/
======
kafkaesq
Talk about "solving" the wrong problem.

If you want people to "talk to you" about work opportunities, then what you
should focus on is (1) creating an environment they'd actually want to work
in, (2) providing interesting stuff for them to work on, and (3) a genuinely
respectful, human-centric application and interview process end-to-end -- such
that even if you do decide to pass on them, they don't feel like they're time
has been wasted (or worse) just for talking to you.

Many companies seem to specializing sucking at (1), (2) and especially (3).
And granted, the fixes for these aren't necessarily easy. But at least that's
the direction you should be thinking about -- not "how can we write catchier
emails so that some bored developer will respond to us?"

